
Distributed Erlang nodes in C++ - fogus
http://www.adampetersen.se/code/tinchpp.htm
======
metabrew
This is great, a _lot_ nicer than the sparsely documented C api you get from
ei and erl_interface.

I've been looking at ways to build decent native desktop gui apps that hook
into an erlang backend, this might do the trick (Qt).

